# Tipos de LEDS



## manocruel (Ago 11, 2007)

Buenas gente, mi consulta viene a raíz de que quiero cambiar las luces de mi moto por led's. 
Dado que las lámpara además de quemarse a menudo son poco eficiente. 
Y mi duda pasa por saber que led's puedo utilizar, hace rato que no trabajo con estos componentes y se que hay nuevos leds en el mercado. 
Se también que los autos están trayendo este tipo de iluminación de fabrica. 
La idea es que me comenten que se puede poner en la moto. 
Por ejemplo, con lo mejor que trabaje fueron con los de alta eficiencia, pero ahora hay led blancos que iluminan a full. 
Bueno cualquier sugerencia sera agradecida.


----------



## JV (Ago 11, 2007)

Hace poco en un sitio italiano de venta de electronica en general, vi unos "focos" de led, tenian el culote tipico de los focos de 12V de auto y venian con 5 led blancos de 3mm de muy alto brillo.

Para las luces de posicion con un led de alto brillo de 10mm estaria bien.

Saludos..


----------



## manocruel (Ago 20, 2007)

Bueno, por el momento selecciones unos led's llamados "super alto brillo" de 5 mm, en la casa de electronica me dijeron que esos eran los mas potentes.
Termine de armar los guiños con 6 led's cada uno y por lo pronto se ve muy bien.
Agarre la tapa plastica de color amarillo, corte una caja de cd, la perfore, la forre con papel de aluminio, conecte los led's y cerre todo.
Lo proximo sera la luz de atraz con un tratamiento similar, pero con mas leds. Pondre 5 leds para la posicion y 15 para el stop.
En los guiños use 330 (ohms) que disipan mucho calor, pero como el uso es esporadico no creo tener problemas.
Para la luz trasera usare 470 ohm, para que circule menos corriente y se calienten menos, ya que estas quedan prendidas por mas tiempo(posicion), para el stop 330 ohm.
Para adelante compre leds blancos que aparentemente se ven muy bien, pero hasta no verlos en accion, me quedan dudas, no obstamte vi unos llamados de potencia, que supongo los pondre para la alta y tiene esta descripcion:5238 LED alta potencia 3w blanco 5500K, 70 lumens, 80º, 3.2-3.6v, 700ma   U$S 8.00 
Cada uno de ellos me costo 0,5 centavos de dolar, los compre en radio oeste (liniers).
Quien quiera saber mas detalles, no tiene mas que solicitarlo.


----------



## totung (Ago 20, 2007)

los led mas potentes que conosco son estos y acaban de salir al mercado son de 10mm angulo de vision de 40° tienen 5-Chips LED 100mA intensidad luminica de 265,000mcd.
te salen en 16 dolares 20 piezas mas o menos.


----------

